# Rome US Election Events, Nov. 4-5



## lfin (Oct 8, 2007)

Join Democrats Abroad Rome as we watch the election returns all-night at Termini Station, in downtown Rome. For more details, see Frontpage | Democrats Abroad (Italy).


----------

